# Hello!



## OliOliOliver (Jul 20, 2021)

I have Four cats, One Is four and Male (outside cat had some potty training issues) Oliver. He is an orange and white Tabby cat (No recent photos) Luna, Female, White 10 year old cat (no recent photos Also outside) and Two kittens Slade (Female tortoiseshell)
And Cordaroy (Female Orange Tabby)

We love them very much and I am experienced with cats, I've had many before, and spend a lot of time researching them. But I would love to either help or be helped, in case any issues come up that I don't know!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello O and welcome to the forum!


----------

